# Seven Jeans and Citizens Jeans



## mzmephime (Oct 19, 2006)

*Do any of you ladies wear Seven for all Mankind jeans and/or Citizens for Humanity jeans? If so, how do you determine what size to wear since they use waist measurements? I have never worn jeans that measure this way. I am a size 11 in juniors if this helps. Thanks ladies.*


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never worn either... How do they measure?


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 19, 2006)

The sizes are like 27, 28, 29, 30, etc....I think these are waist measurements.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hmmm...well I'm about a 3 in jeans and I know that I"m like a 24 in Guess - cause they use waist measurements too. It's far too early for me to do the math but if a 3=24, then 11=?


----------



## Jen (Oct 19, 2006)

I wear both of these (awesome fit). I wear a size 27 or 28. That equals a 5 or 7 in junior size jeans.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 19, 2006)

*since i wear an 11, i guess i need around a 30 or 31? *


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

SIZE CONVERSION

7 For All Mankind Size - American Size

24 - 0

25 - 0/2

26 - 2

27 - 4

28 - 6

29 - 8

30 - 8/10

31 - 10

32 - 12

I have pairs of both 7 For All Mankind and Citizens of Humanity. The Citizens run a little larger than the 7 For All Mankind, but not enough to make me go down a size.




Hope that helps.


----------



## mzmephime (Oct 19, 2006)

*Thank you so much!!*


----------



## StereoXGirl (Oct 19, 2006)

Good luck on finding some great jeans!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SIZE CONVERSION 7 For All Mankind Size - American Size

24 - 0

25 - 0/2

26 - 2

27 - 4

28 - 6

29 - 8

30 - 8/10

31 - 10

32 - 12

I have pairs of both 7 For All Mankind and Citizens of Humanity. The Citizens run a little larger than the 7 For All Mankind, but not enough to make me go down a size.



Hope that helps.

thanks so much!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mzmephime* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The sizes are like 27, 28, 29, 30, etc....I think these are waist measurements. Yeah..they are waist measurements... like men's sizes. Grab a tape measure if you want to be really accurate


----------



## SierraWren (Oct 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif SIZE CONVERSION 7 For All Mankind Size - American Size

24 - 0

25 - 0/2

26 - 2

27 - 4

28 - 6

29 - 8

30 - 8/10

31 - 10

32 - 12

I have pairs of both 7 For All Mankind and Citizens of Humanity. The Citizens run a little larger than the 7 For All Mankind, but not enough to make me go down a size.



Hope that helps.

Thank you so much! For my birthday, I got myself a pair using your measurements,and the first size I tried on (0) fit perfectly!Usually, I am trying on jeans for up to 2 hours,before I find a pair that fits! I am usually a size 2 in most jeans, or a 1, so I never would have tried the 0's without your measuring it all out first. I can't thank you enough for the time/exasperation/insanity you saved me...I really adore this brand of jeans, as well!


----------



## SwtValina (Oct 24, 2006)

I loooove Sevens! I'm a size 25 which I found out just by trying on a few pairs to see what fit best. Remember though that when you first try them on, they feel very snug but the quickly "adapt" and stretch to your form so dont go to a bigger size or they will lose that fit


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 24, 2006)

i heard sevens run small they do stretch out.


----------



## Cheebs (Oct 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SwtValina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I loooove Sevens! I'm a size 25 which I found out just by trying on a few pairs to see what fit best. Remember though that when you first try them on, they feel very snug but the quickly "adapt" and stretch to your form so dont go to a bigger size or they will lose that fit *nods in agreement*


----------



## feefee29 (Oct 26, 2006)

cool , I never new how they actually measured in size


----------



## lovemykids (Oct 28, 2006)

aha


----------



## Leza1121 (Oct 28, 2006)

Hi,

I love those jeans, but they don't come in my size.


----------



## neetsirk (Oct 28, 2006)

I'm an 11 in juniors and I wear a 31 so I can put them in the dryer. At first them seem snug but they stretch a lot in the butt and thighs.

Order them from Revolve Clothing or Shop Bop. I think they both do free shipping and returns. I get 2 sizes and send one back.


----------

